# 3rd Annual John Tracy Fishing Tournament



## scott in pearland (May 21, 2004)

​*Hey guys I'm posting this for one of the brothers to John Tracy.*​​*They put on a well run fishing tournament with excellent auction items and 100% payout on the fishing prizes. The scholarship money comes almost exclusively from the raffle items (which are usually top notch).*​​​​​*3rd ANNUAL JOHN TRACY MEMORIAL FISHING*​*TOURNAMENT*​*SATURDAY, Aug. 2nd, 2008*​*Tournament benefits the John Tracy Memorial Scholarship Fund*​*2 Baseball scholarships to Brazosport and Brazoswood students will be awarded*​​​*Tournament Headquarters---Freeport Community House*​​*Registration-Friday, Aug. 1st, from 5pm until 9pm at Tournament Headquarters*​​*Entry Fee---$25.00/ person*​​*Fishing Begins---Saturday, Aug. 2nd @ 12:01 am*​​*Fishing Ends-Saturday, Aug. 2nd @ 6pm*​​*Weigh In---2pm-6pm at the Pavilion (behind Freeport Community House next to boat ramp)*​​*Categories---Redfish, Trout, and Largest Stringer*​*(all determined by weight)*​*Largest individual stringer will consist of 3 trout and 2 redfish*​*(no pooling of fish)*​*No redfish over 28 inches will be accepted*​​*All Texas Parks & Wildlife rules and regulations apply.*​​*For more information visit our website:*​*www.traytech.org*​​*Reece Murray Tod Tracy Ricky Day*​*979-549-0453 281-770-3712 979-482-1827*​​​​​​


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

*FYI*

This tourney has a 100% payback. All the money that fishermen put in to the tourney for the entry fee is paid back. All the money used for the raffell tickets is used for the scholership fund. Raffle tickets cost $1 and there is a lot of good raffle items.


----------

